# Fromm LBP food questions



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

I am currently feeding our boy TOTW high prairie puppy food. His stools are still pretty soft, they are formed but not firm. Of course he has been through a few wormings (now clean) and is now on antibiotics for a slight case puppy pyroderma (which is helping quite nicely) so I actually wonder if once he is completely off the medicine if his stool might firm up. Then of course right when we are hit to complete the antibiotics he will be due for his third set of puppy vaccines. 
I will be getting him some probiotics for regular use but until I can order online and get them here my vet gave me some Prostora to try. 

I need to be looking for another food alternative in the same price range as TOTW. I have read a lot about Fromm and the LBP also seems to have less fiber than TOTW puppy which might be to my advantage.

Any Fromm LBP users out there and their experiences with it. I just wish I could get it locally, that is the one negative I see with it.

The soft stools don't seem to bother or slow him at all....LOL. But I would like to get them firm as soon as I can.

The other food I might try that I can get locally is simply nourish. I used it for several years with my dogs with great success before switching to TOTW earlier this year and they carry a LBP formula but the fiber is 5.0% not sure if that is ours issue but thought if i was going to switch that I might try one a little lower.

I also thought of pro plan sensitive stomach but it is an adult formula. Anyone know if that would be ok for pups?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado did extremely well on it; he ate it from 3 months to 1 year. I swapped him at 1 to their Four Star Line and rotate through the grain free varieties 

The only negative I would say is that it is chicken based (allergy concern) and not grain free but neither were negative enough to stop me from trying him on it. 

The positives are he loved the food, his coat and stools were great, and he still has yet to have a sick day in his life. They add Salmon Oil and Probiotics into their formula so the only thing I add is warm water and Tripett and serve. 

As for the company itself, it's a fourth generation US family run company that has never had a recall since they opened in 1904, they make the food in the US and use only ingredients from the US. Their customer service cannot be faulted and they offer a buy 12 bags get 1 free program and offer coupons often on their mailing lists


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

My boy has been on Fromm LBP since day one. He won't eat anything else so he's currently three and still eating the puppy food. We never had stool problems on it. I'm not sure if less fiber is really the answer...when my boy gets a little soft we usually add pumpkin to his food, which is a lot of fiber and it fixes him right up.

But I think it wouldn't hurt to try to switch. It's a great food, made about 20 minutes north of where I live.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks! I tried pumpkin but my vet said it may not be helping with the loose stools as it is also used for constipation. I stopped using it just in case, And I have not seen a difference.

I was thinking more fiber would give loser stools. Kind of like prunes for us etc, but I could be way off on how it relates to dogs. 

I might just suck it up and order. I just hate not having a local place here that sells it in the event I need to pick some up quickly. Hence the reason I was looking at the others.

Buy 12 get one free sounds nice too. Pet sense here does that with most their foods. Buy 10 get one free.

Ugh I hate changing dog foods. I never know what to go with. 

Merrick has also been on the list. It is much higher protein though than TOTW and not sure how that would effect him.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Crocky: "Then of course right when we are hit to complete the antibiotics he will be due for his third set of puppy vaccines. 
I will be getting him some probiotics for regular use but until I can order online and get them here my vet gave me some Prostora to try."
UGH!
Another stellar product from Proctor & Gamble! 
Prostora: Sucrose (SUGAR is the FIRST Ingredient!), Vegetable Oil (WHAT VEGETABLE OIL AND WHY?), Bifidobacterium animalis (Only ONE ProBiotic?), Dried Skim Milk (DAIRY not good for dogs), Dried Reduced Minerals (WHY is it "reduced"?), Whey, Cocoa Butter, 
Artificial Colors (WHICH COLORS?
Red #40? From CSPI:"Red 40, the most widely used dye, may accelerate the appearance of immune system tumors in mice.
The dye causes hypersensitivity (allergy like) reactions in a small number of consumersand might trigger hyperactivity in children.
Yellow #6? From CSPI: It may be contaminated with cancer causing chemicals and occasionally causes severe hypersensitivity reactions.
Blue #2? From CSPI: Blue 2 cannot be considered safe given the statistically significant incidence of tumors, particularly brain gliomas, in male rats)
Soy Lecithin (emulsifier), Artificial Vanilla Flavor (ARTIFICIAL again?).

Make sure you always read the ingredients and google what they are if you don't know. Purina uses BY-PRODUCTS! Go with the Fromms or Simply Nourish (Grain Free varieties) if those are your only 2 choices. 

Your pups' system is in a weakened state, poor little guy! The vet should NOT be giving any types of vaccinations for some time. And when he is well, the vacs should be singles only (NO combo vacs) and spaced out as researched by Dr. Jean Dodds. This will allow your pups body/immune system to adjust without 5 or 7 viruses attacking him at once. Single shots are usually a special request to regular veterinarians, who, most likely will not like your decision, and say that it doesn't matter! It TRULY does for the health of your dog! Article on what vets WISHED they had known: Vets On Vaccines | Dogs Naturally Magazine 
Vaccination Protocol by Dr. Dodds: Dr-Dodds-ChangingVaccProtocol It's a shame that vets don't keep up on research!

Get some Human "Slippery Elm" and any digestive enzyme with pancreas in it at the health food store to calm his tummy and aide his gut. If you can find one with Ox Bile in it, that would be a plus! Open capsules on to food or crush tablets with 2 spoons. Maybe try smaller feedings. 

Sounds like he really needs the digestive enzyme, besides the probiotic to help him assimilate his food better. Here is combination of both: The Wholistic Pet

Hope this helps!
Moms


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

As always thanks! I actually have the digest-all on the list of things to order this week. 

Honestly I truly wonder if it is the food though ( I know some foods don't agree with some systems as well as others) as when he came to us he was on puppy chow and his first few poops were just fine. Of course I did what I should not have and that was immediately switch over to TOTW and ever since then he has had soft stools. Not diarrhea but soft. I kick myself in the butt for that. I cannot totally say that is what it is as he also went through a few worming medicines to add to the tummy stress.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Crocky said:


> As always thanks! I actually have the digest-all on the list of things to order this week.
> 
> Honestly I truly wonder if it is the food though ( I know some foods don't agree with some systems as well as others) as when he came to us he was on puppy chow and his first few poops were just fine. Of course I did what I should not have and that was immediately switch over to TOTW and ever since then he has had soft stools. Not diarrhea but soft. I kick myself in the butt for that. I cannot totally say that is what it is as he also went through a few worming medicines to add to the tummy stress.


Great for the above but in the mean time try and get to a health food store and purchase the others and wait to order the Digest All Plus. He needs IMMEDIATE help with this.

Could you afford to put him on equal amounts of: boiled, boneless, skinless, chicken breast (shredded) (OR boiled ground turkey) mixed with canned pumpkin (NO spices) for about a week or so, and then start SLOWLY adding whichever kibble or Honest Kitchen you choose? My holistic vet states that the "chicken/pumpkin diet (above) is better than the hamburger/rice diet.

Thoughts?
Moms


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes I can put him on that for sure and will seek out the health food store as well. I am guessing the dosage for pups would be equal to what is on the bottle? Assume that the dosage is the same no matter weight.

I think I may go with the fromm grain free duck and potato about $50 shipped for a 30lb bag, not to bad and in line with my budget, still looking...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

The Duck & Sweet Potato isn't grain free 

The 5 grain free recipes they have are:

Pork & Peas
Beef Frittata 
Salmon Tunalini
Game Bird
Surf & Turf


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Shanna, sometimes my brain jumps to conclusions. I thought the first recipe you mentioned was pork & beans (eww).


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Shade said:


> The Duck & Sweet Potato isn't grain free
> 
> The 5 grain free recipes they have are:
> 
> ...



Well crap...LOL. I was looking at their LB puppy as well but seems they get the same rating as the grain free on dog food advisor. 4 star all the way around, grain free, gold etc..it seems. The grain free is a little out of my price range from fromm's. I was hoping to stay around the $50 mark for 30lbs or so. My look continues for something easy on the stomach. I am going to start the chicken and pumpkin mix this weekend in hopes I have found a food by then an ordered so it will be here within the week. The good thing is he is not showing any signs of dehydration that I can tell from the soft stools and he has quite the energy, coat looks great etc but the quicker I can get his stools firm the better.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Galathiel said:


> Shanna, sometimes my brain jumps to conclusions. I thought the first recipe you mentioned was pork & beans (eww).


The gas...the gas...  lol


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Crocky said:


> Yes I can put him on that for sure and will seek out the health food store as well. I am guessing the dosage for pups would be equal to what is on the bottle? Assume that the dosage is the same no matter weight.
> 
> I think I may go with the fromm grain free duck and potato about $50 shipped for a 30lb bag, not to bad and in line with my budget, still looking...


That's great! I think you'll see the loose stools stopping and these things will give his gut a rest.

Here is a rule of thumb for using the Human Vitamins you'll be getting from the health food store instead of "Pet" vitamins.


100 pounds or more gets the full human dose
90 to 100 pounds get 90% of the human dose
80 to 90 pounds get 80% of the human dose
70 to 80 pounds get 70% of the human dose
60 to 70 pounds get 60% of the human dose
50 to 60 pounds get 50% of the human dose
40 to 50 pounds get 40% of the human dose
30 to 40 pounds get 30% of the human dose
20 to 30 pounds get 20% of the human dose
10 to 20 pounds get 10% of the human dose
 How big is he?

Moms


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

He is about 20 pounds at 11 weeks yesterday. 
Question about he pumpkin. I was using that and my vet had me stop it because she said it could also be contributing to his soft stools since it is often times also used for constipation. That is what really got me confused, I assume it can be used for both....if ant say that I have really seen a difference though either way.

Thanks for the weight to dose break down


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Are all their 4 star foods all life stages? Did not see a puppy one so I assume they are ALS


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Pumpkin helps for both...I'm not sure why your vet told you that. Fiber helps DIGESTION period. That's why people are told to have more fiber in their diet, it helps slow down digestion and make sure it happens properly.

There are differing opinions on grain free and with grains. I'd look more at the ingredient list and the order than the grain free part of it. All the fromm foods are very good. They use high quality ingredients and from what I remember the LBP is duck based, not chicken based. I've tried a lot of the different flavors and my dog just doesn't seem to eat them with the same vigor he eats the LBP. Whatever...a little extra protein in there. And actually less protein than their grain free foods.

Yeah the 4 star foods are all for ALS. If you want a puppy food, you have to go with the gold.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Crocky said:


> Yes I can put him on that for sure and will seek out the health food store as well.


Open capsules, pour on to his food and mix.

Here is an example of brands and ingredients that you can find at a health food store:
Digestive Enzyme:
*"NOW" Super Enzymes*:
Betaine HCl 200 mg * 
*Pancreatin* 4X Supplying: 200 mg * 
Amylase 20,000 USP Units *
Protease 20,000 USP Units * 
Lipase 3,400 USP Units * 
*Ox Bile *Extract (45% Cholic Acid) 100 mg * 
Bromelain 2,400 GDU/g (from Pineapple) 50 mg * 
Papain (2M USP units/mg) Powder (from Papaya) 50 mg * 
Pepsin (NF 1:10M units) Powder 50 mg * 
Papaya Fruit Powder 45 mg * 
Pineapple Juice Powder 45 mg *

Pro-Biotic
*"Solaray" Multidophilus* (found in the refrigerated section)
FOUR-STRAIN PROBIOTIC BLEND (SUPPLYING OVER 4 BILLION LIVING ORGANISM)L.ACIDOPHILUS (DDS-1 STRAIN), L.ACIDOPHILUS, B.BIFIDUM, L.BULGARICUS
(*Make sure it is not "chewable" as it may contain XYLITOL which is toxic to dogs)

*BTW, at 20 pounds, he would be eating about 4 cups of the mixed Chicken/Pumpkin *daily* in divided feedings. ie: Mix 2 cups of shredded Chicken + 2 cups of Pumpkin and Divide this into 3 or 4 feedings.

Keep us posted!
Moms


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

martemchik said:


> from what I remember the LBP is duck based, not chicken based.


Sorry I should have elaborated

Yes, the first ingredient is duck but there is a lot of chicken (chicken, chicken meal, chicken cartilage, and chicken fat). I know many dogs are becoming sensitive to chicken so some are choosing alternate protein sources. Neither of my dogs have a problem with chicken so it's not a issue for me, same thing regarding grains. Both of my dogs are doing better on the grain free food but they were doing fine with eating grains 

I hope that clears that up , I didn't mean to cause any confusion


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

You guys are so helpful!!! I am beginning to question my vet. I am actually trying out a new vet because of recommendations and the fact she is 1 mile from my house. Our other vet, which I still take my other three little ones to, we have seen for almost 20 yrs. they are getting pretty big and sometimes the personal aspect of it are diminishing so that was another reason I looked into the new vet. I actually really like her and all the vet techs but I wonder now if we have started off on the wrong foot. . She is a one vet clinic which is nice but because of that her availability is somewhat less, for instance they are only open 4 days a week. Everyone around here loves her though....so maybe I need to give her a little more time.
Seems he is still itching from the puppy pyroderma after just about a week of antibiotics and shampoo. But this may take some time and I don't want to make a rash decision but I got to get my boy better. Other than the itching and somewhat soft stools he seems to be gaining healthy weight and is full of energy and vigor and I am not sure my other vet would have done anything differently with that.
As for the pumpkin it could be I was adding too much,according to an article from dr. Dobbs it seems it was, as I was adding almost a tablespoon each meal.
Going to go out today and pick up those items you recommended moms....

Going to also start him on the chicken and pumpkin today or first thing in the am, got to go and get it and fix it up.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I used the Fromm LBP for about the first year. I really like it, for all the reasons already mentioned. But my puppy didn't, lol. I think he has an intolerance to chicken? The other problem was that by the time the bag was nearly empty, the food smelled fishy. I keep my kibble in the original bag, and then place it in an air-tight container too, so IDK why it seemed off, but my puppy refused to eat in. In the end, I switched him to Orijen 6 fish.


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

My 9 mo old was having very loose stools when I was feeding her BB LBP. I switched her over to Fromm LBP months ago and she hasn't had a loose stool since. My other two girls are eating Fromm large breed adult with no issues. All three of my girls seem to love it.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Ordering the fromm LBP tonight and my friend actually had honest kitchen perfect form so thought would try that as it has the slippery elm in it among some other things. 

Also bought some chicken and more pumpkin today and I am going to cook the chicken up in the am.

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Hoping the perfect form from honest kitchen will have the stuff in it that would be included in some of the stuff moms listed. If not I will swing out tomorrow and get something else. I have not used it yet as I am picking it up from my friend tomorrow. I did not get a chance to get out today. Figured if it could save me a few dollars and have what I need then win win.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Crocky said:


> Hoping the perfect form from honest kitchen will have the stuff in it that would be included in some of the stuff moms listed. If not I will swing out tomorrow and get something else. I have not used it yet as I am picking it up from my friend tomorrow. I did not get a chance to get out today. Figured if it could save me a few dollars and have what I need then win win.


 Perfect Form is a nice product. It is plant based not animal based. It's possible your pup isn't too bad, and if that is the case, the PF will help. If he is bad, then he may need the pancreas, hcl and ox bile product that covers all stages of digestion to give him further help.
Here are the ingredients:

*Papaya Leaf*: Is an excellent to aid in digestive disorders and is very appropriate for any disturbances of the gastrointestinal tract. It contains remarkable protein-dissolving enzymes called Papin and also breaks down carbohydrates. It is also useful in treating inflammatory bowel disorders.
*Plantin*: Is known to sooth the mucous membranes and facilitates healing in the lower intestinal tract.
*Slippery Elm*: emits a soothing quality to inflamed mucous membranes.
*Organic Pumpkin Seeds:* originally used in Native American medicine for the treatment of digestive, kidney and bladder problems. It contains a wide variety of antioxidant phytonutrients and is packed with panthothenic acid (B5) which breaks down carbohydrates, fats, and lipids.
*Pectin* (usually from apples): is high in fiber and used to regulate stool and reduce inflammation. It is an antioxidant and will promote intestinal balance.
*Papin *(from the Papya): is a rich source of enzymes. Controls gas and indigestion.


Hope you see improvement tomorrow! Make sure you let us know!

Moms


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks again. He does not have soupy diarrhea. It does have some form to it although it is more cow pie consistency with some form to it if that makes sense. And actually there are times it is more formed/firm than others.

Keeping my fingers crossed. My friend lives quite a ways a way so iam hoping to get the perfect form tomorrow. Hoping though that once I go through the bland diet,slow transition to the LBP fromms I won't have to use the perfect form long term. Do they get reliant on it? The LBP fromms has pre and probiotics in it so that was one of the reasons I chose that as well. Order placed!

So do the chicken and pumpkin for a few days? Then start to wean onto the dry food?

My other little ones may have to have the TOTW puppy mixed into their TOTW adult kibble. Bless them. That is a lot of food to just let go to waste.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Open capsules, pour on to his food and mix.
> 
> Here is an example of brands and ingredients that you can find at a health food store:
> Digestive Enzyme:
> ...




I actually have this at my house for me, LOL. What dosage would you give a 60 lb dog?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Crocky said:


> Thanks again. He does not have soupy diarrhea. It does have some form to it although it is more cow pie consistency with some form to it if that makes sense. And actually there are times it is more formed/firm than others.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed. My friend lives quite a ways a way so iam hoping to get the perfect form tomorrow. Hoping though that once I go through the bland diet,slow transition to the LBP fromms I won't have to use the perfect form long term. Do they get reliant on it? The LBP fromms has pre and probiotics in it so that was one of the reasons I chose that as well. Order placed!
> 
> ...


If your other littler dogs tend to be on the chunky side, feeding them the "puppy" formula may add on weight as the k-cals are higher for a pup than an adult. You may want to just donate your bag of puppty totw to a rescue or shelter. Once weight is put on, it's very difficult to get off.

There is no set time when keeping a pup/dog on a bland diet (Chicken/Pumpkin diet). Could be a few days, could be a few weeks. What you want to look for BEFORE introducing the new Fromms kibble, is consistent stool, each time he has a bowl movement. For example, if he poops 3-4 times per day, each poop should look the same, and stay that way for several days before starting the switch. DON'T rush the switch. Don't forget not to give any other treats besides the chicken. Treats can also cause diarrhea. After he is adjusted, try one commercial treat and watch to see if it upsets his gut. Try Zukes Pet Treats. They are small and limited ingredients.

As for continued use of Digestive Enzymes (NONE in the Fromms) or Pro-Biotics:

Dogs' were designed to get live enzymes from the fresh prey that they killed. Their pancreas only produces a certain amount of enzymes (they didn’t need a lot b/c they ate live foods) and if they are not getting the enzymes they need from their prey’s guts and entrails, they have to get it from somewhere to be able to digest, absorb, and assimilate their food PROPERLY. Not having enough enzymes to do this can create mal-digestion and or mal-absorption in some dogs. The dog may end up only partially digesting its food in the stomach, and partially fermenting it in the gut and not absorbing all the nutrients and vitamins in the food. The dry kibble or the canned foods we feed are cooked at high temperatures so they are depleted of their enzymes and are therefore not living foods. This causes the pancreas to over tax itself trying to keep up, which can eventually weaken it allowing toxins to build up in the system. This is a key time for issues like yeast, pancreatitis, epi, diarrhea, bad breath, doggy order, allergies, arthritis, *skin issues* and a compromised immune system (to name a few), take hold. Since 70% of the immune system lies in the digestive tract, a dogs’ immune system HAS to be functioning properly to fight off the allergens. That is why *Digestive Enzymes and Probiotics *are so very important to your pets. 

Even IF the dog food has some digestive enzymes or pro biotics there are not enough to sufficiently aide his digestive system.
Fromms Pro-Biotics 35th ingredient on the list: dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried bifidobacterium longum fermentation product, dried lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product.....NO digestive enzymes listed. (Pro biotics & digestive enzymes are different things)

So, IF you have a dog that has the above problems, the answer is yes, he will need them, indefinitely. Considering they don't eat a "fresh kill" to get the enzymes, IMHO (and my holistic vet's and other professionals who have studied this) I guess you could say they are dependent on them, and it is our job to supply it. Our dogs don't have any gut issues and I've fed totally raw for 19 years, and they've still been given digestive enzymes their whole life! 


Keep us posted!
Moms


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow, your a wealth of knowledge!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! Also trying ACV in his water and or food to help with the itching from the puppy pyroderma. Which is ms use is caused form a weakened immune system. Bless him, of he was not itching you would never know, he is full of piss and vinegar (no pun intended). LOL

Thanks again and will keep you guys updated how things go.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Boiled chicken and rice is what I've always done for about 4 days then slowly wean on to new food. I always left rice for an extra few weeks with their kibble. Transition veryyy slowly. Good luck. The white rice binds them up


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Just an update. I started Silas on the bland diet sat and by that afternoon I was seeing improvements. This morning his poop looked better than it has looked since I got him. Semi firm and nice form....yay! I actually had an emergency this weekend and could not get the perfect form but will be getting it sometime today. Even though his poop is looking much better it still won't hurt at all to add the perfect form by honest kitchen. 

He is still itching though and I think it is more related to dry skin than anything. I have been giving him a bath every few days with the shampoo from the vet that is paired with the antibiotic for the puppy pyroderma and realized that even though the solution is not supposed to have any soap in it, that it is still drying him out. So started him on omega 3 capsules 1000mg and vit e 400 iu yesterday so hope to see some improvements with that as well. His little rash are he had is now gone but guessing I still should continue the treatment.

Anyway here he is yesterday @ 11 weeks
So handsome


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Here is another for good measure and you can't have too much cuteness on a Monday morning


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Great to hear! But remember this is a short term diet for a week or so.....not enough nutritional value.
"Even though his poop is looking much better it still won't hurt at all to add the perfect form by honest kitchen." He really needs this full time.

He is still itching though and I think it is more related to dry skin than anything. I have been giving him a bath every few days with the shampoo from the vet that is paired with the antibiotic for the puppy pyroderma and realized that even though the solution is not supposed to have any soap in it, that it is still drying him out. Dogs should not have a bath that often.
So started him on omega 3 capsules 1000mg and vit e 400 iu yesterday so hope to see some improvements with that as well. His little rash are he had is now gone but guessing I still should continue the treatment. Be VERY careful of how you are giving this as this is a large dose to be starting on and may give him diarrhea! 

Here is natural recipe for dry skin:

This Listerine and Baby Oil recipe helps itchy skin. I know it sounds greasy, but it’s really not! In a clean spray bottle add 1/3 cup of baby oil, 1/3 cup of original Listerine and 1/3 cup of warm water. Shake the bottle to mix and spray on pet. Works well especially on dogs with dandruff and really dry skin. Rub it in down to skin. It is really good for dogs that get hot spots too. Always shake mixture before spraying pet. 

Moms


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh yeah I only plan to do this for a few more days or until he has consistent stools. He definitely does not go as much, maybe 2 times a day compared to 4 or more. I Will definitely start the perfect form when I get it today just for added support. However I Would love to find one a tad cheaper for long term use. Might look into comparing digest all price wise per volume that you linked earlier. 

I was a little worried about the dosage as well but got it from the salmon oil sticky on here as far as weight. I definitely do not want to go backwards.

I will try the baby oil mixture today then and maybe hold off on the fish oil to see how the baby oil mixture does. 

As always thanks so much!! I love this little man, it is always amazing how quick they steal your heart!!!


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

I meant to mention that his fromm LBP should show up tomorrow and I also picked up some taste of the wild pacific stream. I was thinking after I ordered the fromm that it very well may be the high prairie puppy formula from taste of the wild that is too rich for him right now. It is bison and venison. Thought about this after his stool formed up somewhat pretty quickly after we started the bland diet. The pacific stream puppy is salmon so maybe just maybe the fish will be easier on his stomach. Would be better for me if so simply because I can get it locally but I will have the fromm LBP as a back up just in case.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Crocky said:


> Oh yeah I only plan to do this for a few more days or until he has consistent stools. He definitely does not go as much, maybe 2 times a day compared to 4 or more. I Will definitely start the perfect form when I get it today just for added support. However I Would love to find one a tad cheaper for long term use. Might look into comparing digest all price wise per volume that you linked earlier.
> 
> I was a little worried about the dosage as well but got it from the salmon oil sticky on here as far as weight. I definitely do not want to go backwards.
> 
> ...


U R welcome!

WHATEVER you add to his food, it should be *introduced slowly, and at reduced rates*. He does need the Omega's from the salmon oil. Make sure the brand you purchase states "free of all pollutants and heavy metals" as cheaper brands do not test for this. The Wholistic Pet also has a nice Salmon Oil Product. The Wholistic Pet

The Wholitic Digest All Plus gives you more bang for your buck AND it contains both digestive enzymes + pro-biotics.

Moms


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Crocky said:


> I meant to mention that his fromm LBP should show up tomorrow and I also picked up some taste of the wild pacific stream. I was thinking after I ordered the fromm that it very well may be the high prairie puppy formula from taste of the wild that is too rich for him right now. It is bison and venison. Thought about this after his stool formed up somewhat pretty quickly after we started the bland diet. The pacific stream puppy is salmon so maybe just maybe the fish will be easier on his stomach. Would be better for me if so simply because I can get it locally but I will have the fromm LBP as a back up just in case.


But......you can't use two different foods and expect to get a good "read" of how an elimination diet or new food is working because of too many different ingredients! A new food has to be SOLELY used to see if there is improvement or worse reaction to those specific ingredients.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh yes...sorry for the confusion. I am keeping the fromm as a back up in the event the transition to TOTW pacific stream puppy does not take (it may just be TOTW in general), then back on bland to re transition the fromms. Hoping not to have to go that route. Definitely not using two at a time. I will donate the other bag to a rescue or shelter if need be. I had already ordered the fromm when it hit me that TOTW also had pacific stream puppy.
Fromms is more chicken, duck based and pacific stream is of course fish based. So yes I will definitely not be mixing the two. Only having one as a back up in the event that the other (after a solid trial) does not work.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Crocky said:


> Oh yes...sorry for the confusion. I am keeping the fromm as a back up in the event the transition to TOTW pacific stream puppy does not take (it may just be TOTW in general), then back on bland to re transition the fromms. Hoping not to have to go that route. Definitely not using two at a time. I will donate the other bag to a rescue or shelter if need be. I had already ordered the fromm when it hit me that TOTW also had pacific stream puppy.
> Fromms is more chicken, duck based and pacific stream is of course fish based. So yes I will definitely not be mixing the two. Only having one as a back up in the event that the other (after a solid trial) does not work.


Oooook! That's good!
Just make sure you introduce the new kibble slowly to the chicken/pumpkin mix and take a week or more to accomplish this. ie: one week on the bland diet, then mix into the chicken/pumpkin diet about 1/8th cup of new kibble for ONE meal and watch stool. Do this for 2 days and watch carefully. Then try it in 2 meals of the day and watch. Then increase little by little in the same manor giving the "new" amount of kibble about 2 days before increasing again. You also want to decrease the chicken/pumpkin mix accordingly.

Good Luck!


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Just updating
Last bit of bland diet was given this morning. Been weaning the fromms into it so lunch and dinner will be just kibble. Still feeding him three times a day right now in smaller servings, that seems to help as well. 

I do want to add that the honest kitchen perfect form is awesome. Up until I started using it (with just the bland diet) his stools were much more formed but still had a softer consistency than I would like or felt was normal. Once I started the HK the same day produced nice firm stools! I give him 1/2 teaspoon 2 x a day. I think we are well on our way! 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Crocky said:


> Just updating
> Last bit of bland diet was given this morning. Been weaning the fromms into it so lunch and dinner will be just kibble. Still feeding him three times a day right now in smaller servings, that seems to help as well.
> 
> I do want to add that the honest kitchen perfect form is awesome. Up until I started using it (with just the bland diet) his stools were much more formed but still had a softer consistency than I would like or felt was normal. Once I started the HK the same day produced nice firm stools! I give him 1/2 teaspoon 2 x a day. I think we are well on our way!
> ...


Great news!


----------

